# You'll always have my heart in your hands



## ConfusedAngel

*You'll always have my heart in your hands*

Using this as an engraving inside of a ring to give to someone before shipping out for Iraq.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Whodunit

My attempt:

_Semper cor meum in manibus teis geres._


----------



## Lorixnt2

Oh dear, it's a ring. I'd lose that "You will always have". I'd put there in English 
My heart in your hands. But if you really want Latin 

_Cor meum in manibus tuis._


----------



## Joca

ConfusedAngel said:


> *You'll always have my heart in your hands*
> 
> Using this as an engraving inside of a ring to give to someone before shipping out for Iraq.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Semper cor meum manibus tenebis. 

Perhaps you can leave out "manibus", because when you hold (teneo) something, it is always in your hands, or no?

Semper cor meum tenebis.

You can change the word order for effect: Semper cor tenebis meum.



PS. On second thoughts, I think manibus (hands) must be included, because it is an important word in the phrase and adds contrast to heart.

Semper cor meum manibus tenebis.


----------



## clara mente

To be brief as well as poetic, I would engrave the following: COR MEUM (semper) TECUM.
P.S. Cor is neuter viz. Cor, Cordis n.


----------



## Joca

clara mente said:


> To be brief as well as poetic, I would engrave the following: COR MEUM (semper) TECUM.
> P.S. Cor is neuter viz. Cor, Cordis n.


 
Thanks Clara Mente. Cor, cordis is a neuter, then Accusative is the same as Nominative. I was carried away... sorry everyone.

I like your suggestion, but then again you are dropping the word "manus" (hand), and I think it is an important word in the context, although actually you could do without it and be understood. 

Also I am afraid your version is too brief. This is my opinion, I may be wrong.


----------



## clara mente

Joca said:


> Thanks Clara Mente. Cor, cordis is a neuter, then Accusative is the same as Nominative. I was carried away... sorry everyone.
> 
> I like your suggestion, but then again you are dropping the word "manus" (hand), and I think it is an important word in the context, although actually you could do without it and be understood.
> 
> Also I am afraid your version is too brief. This is my opinion, I may be wrong.


Yes, I agree that some sentiment is lost, however, when I see the word "ring" I tend to become (too) cryptic due to space. Perhaps we can talk the poster into a bracelet?


----------



## Joca

clara mente said:


> Yes, I agree that some sentiment is lost, however, when I see the word "ring" I tend to become (too) cryptic due to space. Perhaps we can talk the poster into a bracelet?


 
Maybe it's now too late to change the ring for a bracelet. Besides, not all men (assuming it is a man) wear bracelets. And lastly a ring is always something more intimate and serious to give, if you see what I mean.


----------

